# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Türk Dünyası >  Türkler için son yoktur!

## bozok

*Türkler için son yoktur!* 


*Cazim GüRBüZ* 
*[email protected]* 
*Yazı Tarihi: 09/09/2008* 



*“Lider, beyninde devrim yapan ve herkesi peşinden sürükleyen fikir ve ruhlar rüzgarıdır. Lider yolun sonunu bilir”* 

*“Devlet idaresi büyük bir sanattır; bu sanat büyük sanatkarlarla icra edilir”* diye yazmış kitaplarına, hak vermişim* “Elhak öyledir”* diye ünlemişim, ardına düşmüşüm ardıma bakmadan.* “Ulus devletler hayır diyenlerdir, sürü yapılamazlar”* dediğinde ise mest olmuşum, bir nara atmışım çözülmek ve bölünmek istenen ulus devletim aşkına.
Seksenden önce* “Son Türk Devleti”* denirdi Cumhuriyet’imize, şimdi *“Anadolu’da Son Türk Devleti”* demeye başladı birileri. Ona da nükleer başlıklı bir itirazı vardı Osman Paşa’nın:* “Son devletmiş! Türkler için son yoktur!”* 

*“Peki Paşam, birileri sizin din ve laiklik bağlamındaki fikirlerinizi ve nerede durduğunuzu merak etmekteler. Giderir misiniz bu merakları?”* Ateş sana kim üfürdü? Yalımlar arşa çıkıyor neredeyse. O meraklara hem nardır bu yalımlar, hem de nur:

*“İslam, Türk toplumunun kültürünün temelinde vardır.”* 

*“İslam, yönetim biçimi ile ilgili değildir.”* 

*“İslam, sistemlerin içine sokularak sisteme uydurulamaz.”* 

*“Türkiye’de iki şekilde irtica, iki şekilde de laiklik tarifi yapılıyor.”* 

*“Getirin gerçek laikliği, laiklik diye şimdi ortalığı yıkanlar, asıl o zaman feryat edeceklerdir.”* 

Eylülün dördü... Kutsal ramazanın da dördü...* “Manda ve himaye kabul edilemez”* diye cihana kafa tuttuğumuz milli kongrenin 89. yıldönümü... Biz 49 kurucu, Anıtkabir’deyiz Osman Pamukoğlu Paşa’nın öncülüğünde. Bu çifte kutsallığın buluştuğu günde kurmuşuz Hak ve Eşitlik Partisi’ni. *“Tarifsiz”* sevinçler, kaygılar ve umutlar içindeyim. Osman Paşa, şeref defterine *“Büyük ünder, bizim için bugün 11 Kasım 1938”* diye yazarken, ben, kaygılarımı sunuyorum Yüce Atatürk’e. *“İsmail Habib Sevük’ün o dedikleri rehberin olsun”* diyor. Hangisi Atam? Yanıt: “*Para yok dediler”, “Bulunur” dedi. “Ordu yok” dediler, “Kurulur” dedi. “Düşman çok” dediler, “Vurulur” dedi.* Ve bütün dedikleri oldu. 

Tamam aldım alacağımı. şimdi döneyim yine Pamukoğlu Paşa’ya, *“hakları”* sorayım; parti, hak ve eşitlik derdinde madem.* “Ne gibi haklara sahip olduklarını bilenler köle olmazlar. Bu çağın kölesi ayağında ve kollarında zincir taşıyanlar değil, zihinleri karartılanlardır”*. “Ben de Dedem Korkut’ça bir şeyler ekleyeyim mi?” diyorum,* “Ekle”* diyor. Ekliyorum:* “Kul hakkı var Allah’ın bile silemediği. İnsan, hayvan ve kadın hakları var, insanların yürekten dilemediği. Yol hakkı var çoğunun bilemediği. Emek hakkı var, sık dokuyup emekçinin ince elemediği. üzlük hakkı kağıdın üzerinde, ispat hakkı yasanın nazarında, barut hakkı merminin uzarında.”* 

Ayrılıyoruz Ata’nın huzurundan. Benim sorularım var yine: “Paşam Türk köylüsünün *” menşur adam “* dediklerini, kurucu olarak almadınız, bu da merak ediliyor”. Gülüyor, bu sorunun yanıtının benim bir yazımda yaptığım o benzetmede gizli olduğunu söylüyor*. “Tıpkı, üstlüğü yok köprü ayağı”* demişim.* “Köprü yanlış yere konulmuş ya da yeni güzergahlar bulunmuş, ama birileri hala ben olmasam köprü olmaz diyorlar, üstlük arıyorlar”.* 

Ve birileri daha var, köprü ayağı bile olamamışlar hayatta. Hilmi Yavuz’un dediği gibi her yerde hiçbir şey olmuşlar daima. Onlar *“Neden ayrıldın 40 yıllık partinden, neden bir meçhule yelken açtın?”* diye sorup durmaktalar. Onlara da tek tümcelik bir yanıt vereyim de bitireyim: *“Bir yer pislendi, sinek çoğaldı mı, başka yere göçer Kazaklar”*

...

----------

